# Hurt/Injured Stray



## chrisch68 (Mar 9, 2012)

Last night when I went to feed the homeless cats I've been trying to look after I noticed a new one had taken up with them, at least he was there lying with them last night. I have seen him around lots of times and tried to leave food out for him wherever I saw him. Anyway when I went to feed them last night I took an extra bowl for him but when I approached he ran away and when he did I noticed his back leg was hurt. I could not tell what was the cause of it but he did not put any weight on that leg at all.

He or she is a beautiful black cat with a long fluffy tail. It breaks my heart to know that he/she is hurting. He obviously is in need of medical care but I don't know how I will be able to get him to the vet. He has never, in all the times I have ever seen him, even let me get remotely close to him. I don't have any way to capture him and I don't have any help. 

I've not been able to stop thinking about him and worrying about him since I saw him last night. Like I said, it breaks my heart for him to be hurt and for me not to be able to help him. He needs attention right away but I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor baby. Hopefully he/she will see that you mean well with your gifts of food and may try to trust you enough to seek help. You are doing the best you could I'm sure. Thanks for caring. Are you in Georgia the state, or Georgia the country??


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you trap him and take him to a vet?


----------



## chrisch68 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks to you both. Marcia I am in Georgia of the occupied Confederate States. Mitts I wish I had some way to trap him, but all I have at present are my two hands and a carrier. He wasn't there last night when I went by to check on them. Only Junior and Slim were there to greet me and both were very happy.
I am very concerned about the hurt little black cat. I was hoping to see him last night and be able to get near enough to catch him, I knew it would be a long shot but still I hoped.

I am going to continue to keep an eye out for him and try to get him to the vet any way I can.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

chrisch68 said:


> Thanks to you both. Marcia I am in Georgia of *the occupied Confederate States*. Mitts I wish I had some way to trap him, but all I have at present are my two hands and a carrier. He wasn't there last night when I went by to check on them. Only Junior and Slim were there to greet me and both were very happy.
> I am very concerned about the hurt little black cat. I was hoping to see him last night and be able to get near enough to catch him, I knew it would be a long shot but still I hoped.
> 
> I am going to continue to keep an eye out for him and try to get him to the vet any way I can.


HA!! I've not heard that expression in years! Funny!! I'm a Yankee by birth but have adopted the south as my home!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You will need a humane trap to catch him - he is just too wild. You might be able to borrow one from your local humane society. I know it sounds like a long shot to catch this cat, but since he is injured, he is not able to hunt and may be very hungry, which means a trap could very well be successful. 

One of the feral cats in my colony turned up with a broken leg. I felt hopeless, since I had never been able to get anywhere near him. But within an hour of setting the trap, he was in it! I took him straight to the vet and the whole story had a happy outcome. 

Good luck and thank you for looking after this poor hurt cat.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Greenport, what treatment did he get? And how did he do after that?


----------



## chrisch68 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Good News*

I saw the little black cat a few nights ago and he looked good. He didn't seem to be having any trouble with his leg at all. My prayers were answered. I left some food out for him and the others and once I left I saw him go and eat. Last night I went to feed my little buddies and at first I didn't see any of them but then up came Junior and Slim so I fixed them their bowls and then out pops the black cats head (I'm calling him T) so I fixed him a bowl also.

Junior always hops up in the truck with me while Slim meows and turns around in circles waiting for me to get out. Well T finally came out and it looked like he was going to run off but he hung around. He didn't let me get too close but he didn't run away from me either. So I felt really good.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You really need to invest in a trap for the future. Esp if your feeding and managing ferals and semi ferals. Do you have a relationship with a vet who will work with ferals? I'm relieved to hear he isn't limping. Great news.


----------



## chrisch68 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mitts you are right, I need to invest in a trap. Thankfully, I do have a good relationship with a vet and he has always been more than willing to see and care for any sick, hurt or injured cats I may have. There are just so many, many cats and kittens I see in need of help and it breaks my heart not to be able to help each and every one of them. I do what I can to help the ones I can, but it is not enough. I wish I had some help. Thanks again. Take care and God Bless.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There are thousands of people TNRing in this country. Its having a tremendous impact on the feral population. Its being done one cat at a time!!! You are making a huge difference esp for the cats your feeding and caring for. Keep up the good work. Hopefully soon you will run into others in your area doing TNR or meet others who want to join up with you to help. You can show them the ropes!


----------

